# Tapas!



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just read about this, anybody who likes Tapas/Spanish food/Wine etc might be interested.



> Tapas Fantasticas, 25-26 July, 11.30am-5.30pm, a free festival created by Wines from Rioja, is coming to Manchester for the first time. Celebrating Spanish tapas and Rioja wine, this colourful event will be running over two fun filled days in Albert Square, Manchester.
> 
> Come and taste a spectacular variety of red, white and rosé wines from some of Rioja’s most famous vineyards as you make your way around the vibrant wine and tapas stalls. Savour a diverse selection of tapas from the North West’s finest Spanish restaurants who will be cooking up a taste of Spain over the weekend.
> 
> ...



http://www.winesfromrioja.co.uk/tapasfantasticas2009/manchester.html


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 24, 2009)

Bugger.  I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am going to miss it as well.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 25, 2009)

i am going to this..


anyone else?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, actually, it is not at the weekend, it is Monday and Tuesday.

I might go there. I think I might be doing some kind of date thing at the cornerhouse that day as well so I could pop along.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2009)

Tapas you say? I'll just look for a babysitter...


----------



## cesare (Jul 25, 2009)

Very annoying.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 25, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh, actually, it is not at the weekend, it is Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I might go there. I think I might be doing some kind of date thing at the cornerhouse that day as well so I could pop along.



err....


25th and 26th is today mate.

saturday and sunday.





(((((Dillinger's Calendar)))))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2009)

whatevs.


----------

